# The Stephen King "Goremet" Book Club HALLOWEEN Event



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Join us at the Barnes & Noble in Troy Michigan or at our Facebook page to celebrate Halloween Goremet style. Our Halloween 2012 selection is Salem's Lot by Stephen King. Besides the discussion, there will be trivia, games, food, frights and more. This special meeting of our book club will be on Wednesday, October 24th, at 7pm. Come join us for fangfully good time!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

The address to join the group is: www.facebook.com/groups/thestephenkinggoremetbookclub


----------

